# A Recently Completed Project



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just some photos of a recently completed job. Before we began, all the ceilings and walls were the same builder beige color. After we were finished, all the ceilings were a soft white and the rooms were a multitude of colors.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

You're certainly getting a lot of mileage out of these photos, aren't you?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> You're certainly getting a lot of mileage out of these photos, aren't you?


Yup. :yes::whistling2:


----------

